# New Season.



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

Great video man!


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

Ginger, What program did you use? Can you use a dial or slider to adjust the speed of the SloMo? One early launch in particular would have made a single event video by itself with maybe two cameras and/or - in/out tele. What camera? Ambient light? 

...nice to see somebody with an eye working at it. 

Jim


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you guys riding in front of a 7-11??? Thought I saw a gas station in the background shot.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Nice vid. Props on the flip as well


----------



## FilmsByGinger (Jan 5, 2012)

Im editing in Final Cut Pro X. The Slow Motion was not natural at all. If i had kept it at the 60 fps footage and slowed it down to 10 percent speed like i have here, it would have looked like complete garbage. Theres a feature in Final Cut called optical flow. If you have heard of Twixtor it is practically the same thing. It basically just analyzes each separate frame, and creates new ones to go in-between the originals. I shot all of it with a Canon Rebel T2i. And for all the night time shots i used a flood light that i like to keep around for whenever i am shooting in low light situations.

If you guys liked this video you can check out another i made a couple weeks back

One Cold Winter Night - YouTube

The boarding isn't as good. But if you are watching for the quality of film, this is one of my best.


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

I had not heard about Optical Flow. (I think I have FCE v.4) Here's a cool tutorial and another example. How to Get 1000FPS Slow-Mo in Final Cut Studio (No Extra Plugins Required) - NoFilmSchool

For a minute, I couldn't figure out what *that car* was doing?! Maybe a longer rope would get them out of the frame. (or tape the tail lights too...) 

Jim


----------

